# Type 2w4? 7w5?! 1w8?!!



## Dangerose

No, it takes away from the point of the theory.

First of all, what it does is it reduces types to their definitions. i.e. maybe you could say I was a 2w8 (because I have some 8ish qualities, more than many other 2s) - but the reason I have 8ish qualities is a. 2 is already a little more 8ish than the descriptions suggest, being in the power triad, etc and b. 2 has a connection to 8. Or you could say I was a 2w7 which leaves the problem that 2 and 7 have some overlapping traits, and that I have a 7 fix...

In my opinion (and I haven't encountered this elsewhere so take it with a grain of salt), every type is _defined by the types it is suspended between_ - wing and integration/disintegration. 1 is defined by being between 9 and 2. Unlike 2, looking to 9, it is a gut type which would generally prefer things went without drama...but unlike 2 it desperately wants to affect those around it, and it has to choose...and it is suspended between 4 and 7 too, choosing brokenness or freedom and running away from both. 2 is between 1 and 3. Unlike 3, it wants to say what is really true, and unlike 1, it wants to be accepted by those around it more than anything else. It is caught also between truth, lust, and authenticity, self-determination, and runs away from both...3 is suspended between wanting to be loved and wanting to be original, and runs from sloth and doubt...4 is between wanting to shine and impress and wanting to retreat and find something that can't be tarnished by the sun, and runs from dependency and perfection...5 is suspended between a desire for self-understanding and emotion and fear of all that...and runs from hedonism and assertiveness....6 is suspended between a fear of discovery and a fear of missing out, and runs from seeking honors and from complacency...7 is torn between fear of the environment and a desire to assert oneself against it, and runs from taking responsibility and from settling down on one thing....8 is torn between wanting to experience everything and wanting to be left alone, and runs from the mindset that casts others away as objects, and the mindset that needs them...9 is torn between wanting to shout their anger from the rooftops and wanting everything to be as it should be, and runs from the expression of fears and the presumption of growth...so forth, you get the idea.

More than anything choosing another wing sounds like a way of avoiding one's true core type. 8w6 for instance...probably just 6. 2w4 a 2 accessing 4 line, or 4 accessing 2 line...same with 7w5...1w8 probably a 1 or 8 who doesn't know the difference...


----------



## piscesfish

Okay, i know a bunch of people on this thread have debunked this sort of theory plenty of times, but can't we just have fun with it for a little bit? It's an interesting thought exercise.

In my case, my precious 1w2 would disappear, so I'd probably turn to 1w8, though to be frank it doesn't suit me quite as well (I'm just so mushy and shit, yknow). That would mean that 4 is definitely my next type to balance out the 1w8 with my emotional side (in the real world, I flip back and forth between 4 and 6 being second and third). 4w5 would be gone, so I'd lean towards 4w2-- the complexity of uniqueness/specialty combined with reaching out to others appeals to me. 6w7 would stay as is, since 3/6/9 are unaffected by this new order.

The only real change this system would have made to my type was replacing a 5-wing with an 8-wing, since my 2-wing just switched places. And since I don't think I'm really more 8-ish than I am 5-ish, I don't think it enhanced my typing at all. But I enjoyed it anyways


----------



## Skeletalz

This is an obvious joke concept, there was a bunch of memes and joke posts about this on tumblr some time ago and I have to say that its hilarious


----------



## charlie.elliot

The Enneagram is like this:









The numbers aren't arbitrary... that's part of what makes it so amazing.


----------



## ss3838xyz

hey, i am so thankful for your insight. i was actually looking for this on the internet. because when i took the enneagram test, my personality matched with 95% Type 2 and 89% Type 4, so, i think i have the 2w4 enneagram. besides that, your description is so true like i'm that kind of person but you didn't mention the characteristics of type 2 in it. like they want to be loved as well and they are kinda intuitive. they care so much for people and then, cry about no one caring about them. the typical type 2 traits. and the 2w4's are feelers, they feel things at extreme levels. and moreover, when i took the mbti personality test, my personality came to be enfj rather than enfp. the first time i took the test, it came out to be infj. and i'm totally confused about that. please if you read this, tell me more about your theory.


----------

